# 12/12 Walton Again- Bassin! **LIVE REPORT**



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

Plan to fish tomorrow, South Walton again. 

Weather is looking oddly warm? With a S-Ish wind. No idea what I plan to throw. Will have to check water temp, I'm hoping they will be on lip-less crank baits again 

Stay posted 

If anyone wants to fish tomorrow afternoon freshwater shoot me a PM. Prepare to do some serious walking, we carry water and tackle on backpacks to walk some of the less pressured ponds. You/we can meet-up out there and go from there, supposed to be a good moon too.

We don't keep anything, these fish are nasty from the chemicals, just for sport.


----------



## shrapnel (Jan 22, 2016)

Yer killin me.


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

shrapnel said:


> Yer killin me.


Hey bud! Did you get my voice-mail?


----------



## shrapnel (Jan 22, 2016)

I did, crazy weekend. Too late to call?


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

shrapnel said:


> I did, crazy weekend. Too late to call?


Yeah ill hit you up tomorrow, gf is out and room mate has a date in the living room


----------



## shrapnel (Jan 22, 2016)

Sounds good.


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

Nice quick rain this morning, nice and soggy!


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

Live update, drove past the commons and had a hard time passing it up..... 

Not the smallest lick of wind


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

Super still this morning, too still. Sun is out and wind is finally picking up


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

Sun cleared, first fish

Healthy 3


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

Stopped for breakfast, came back to a goodin


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

6lbs 2oz!!!







That's an original size rattle trap


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

Turning into the best trip of the year!! #5 and #6 of the day







not a single dink so far


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

Taking a lunch break at cheeseburgers in paradise, anyone wants to fish today, let me know!


----------



## shrapnel (Jan 22, 2016)

Good day so far!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Ifin I'da been off, I'da been there with ya! Looks like a great day fer ya!!!


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

My phone died!! I ended up with 3 more lunkers! 

Not a single fish today was smaller than 2lbs...it's not very often I don't get dinked. 

Still an AWESOME day!


----------



## Brads (Jun 12, 2016)

Hole in one, nice bass. If you ever want to catch a true lunker hop the fence at the tiger point waste treatment plant in gulf breeze. Heard it from a little shit I know. :whistling:


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Brads said:


> Hole in one, nice bass. If you ever want to catch a true lunker hop the fence at the tiger point waste treatment plant in gulf breeze. Heard it from a little shit I know. :whistling:




I see what ya did there


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

Another good one today, 30 minutes to fish; always worth it.


----------

